# Do i have ibs?



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm 17 and think I may possibly have ibs.

It seemed to start in the middle of Feb, when I had an orthodontist appointment and was very nervous. Later that day I found I had diarrhoea and the next couple of days, had a watery feeling in stomach, which was uncomfortable, but thought nothing of it as it soon passed. However, on March 3rd, on my next orthodontist appointment, I found I had the same thing that day, but for the rest of the week had quite loose stools/needed to go more. That weekend I felt fine and normal, but then on March 10, I kinda had an evening 'rush' where I had to keep using the toilet. for the rest of that week I however, I felt slightly constipated, because I kept needing to go, but after straining myself to do so, only the tiniest bit came out. This passed as well, but I felt like my daily stools have been looser and when I wipe (sorry, bit TMI) it seems like I'm wiping off chunks of my stool. On the bright side, there have been days in between where I have a nice normal stool. It worried me because my period had also come two and a half weeks early! However, my next cycle went back to normal. So then on march 31st, I had the same moment of 'evening rush' and looser stools followed. I think I wiped and saw a bit of mucus present, but that was the only time. Throughout of April, I felt pretty normal, just having a looser stool a bit more often, and I got my period back to normal. Then I seemed to get the diarrhoea again, on april 30th, but my stomach had felt a bit more sensitive at the time. Also, it seemed to be effected by caffeine, as I had just had a cup of tea, and felt for certain that this is what set it off (this isn't always the case, but lately I do find that tea, etc. causes me to fell more gassy or need to use the toilet). It's just been worrying me because when I google things like this it always comes up with horrible, scary stuff, which has made me worried, but some of the symptoms I don't think would occur if It was more serious? I have occasional discomfort which is relieved by a bowel movement, caffeine, like tea, seems to affect it at times, it also varies and isn't consistent. Does any else have symptoms like these? I would think of going to the doctor, but I have a very busy month with exams, etc. do you think I have ibs? I'd really like to know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## LvYouLo (May 27, 2014)

I'm also 17, I was just diagnosed with IBS-C(constipation). You can't self diagnose yourself, but you sound as if you fluctuate from IBS-D to IBS-C. To find out if you do hair IBS, talk to your doctor. It took me months to find out with lots of pain and tests because they had no idea... But to know if you have IBS they do a colinosopy.. Not the most fun thing, but if it tells you what's wrong with you, its worth it.


----------



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply! I am still considering ibs as I cause for all this, but I am beginning to think it could possibly be hyperthyroidism, as this can cause bowel issues and since my periods have been irregular/affected. I've also experienced other symptoms like feeling hot and neck bothering me. I'm probably gonna go in for a blood test some time this week, and that will show whether or not I have it. thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it and its nice to know that someone my age has been going through something similar. its just such an awkward topic to discuss! Thank you again, and I will let you know how my diagnosis goes.


----------

